# Deep water Striper 22Dec



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Rain Rain come are way bring the cold weather so I can fish another day.

First and foremost most let me thank our local Hobie Kayak Team for hooking me up with a beautiful 14'PA. The Yak itself is bar none in my opinion. Very Stable! Comfortable to fish out of, and the Mirage Drive matched with adjustable seat just dont get any better. I choose to fish by Yak because well lets face it no gas and no cleaning the boat in the rain! thats a huge plus! Simple and easy to use and clean I may need to get one of these bad boys before long.... hint hint Santa lol

Fished in the dark mist this morning. Pitch black outside and was throwin a topwater within minutes KABLOOSH!!! Blood pressure way up then a follow up cast KABLOOSH now Im shaking... for the next 30min I must have encountered some of the biggest striper hits Ive ever seen and heard a total of 5 violent busts but no hook ups...

Now my blood is pumpin, im shaking, frustrated, and ready to hook one of these fish. So i busted out a 8" jerk bait and put the topwater down... a few casts in nada... I stuck with it twitch twitch pause ( my line started to get behind me because of the current and wind so I started cranking it in ) and Bam!!!! Zzzzz!!!! If you could imagine it dam near snapped my wrist beause at this point the fish is fighting me from behind. Now I look like some kind of contortionist swinging the rod behind my back around to the front again and then over once again hahahaha landed that fish thank God. 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

There are some GIANTS!!!! OUT THERE!!!!! I wont stop until I get one of those Big Girls!!!! The Elusives like to eat during the winter so I'll do my best to feed them. Yall have a Merry Christmas and happy New Year!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

There's nothing like being in a bad position and setting the hook on a kayak. 

Let me know next time you plan to launch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lunch!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Another great report! Are you still finding them in escambia upper bay?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

chaps said:


> Another great report! Are you still finding them in escambia upper bay?


From time to time


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Nice report. Way to hang in there and find what works. Funny how many broken lines on that fish and still definitely a true Striper.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get it done Josh!!! Been seeing a a little more boat traffic in BW but not sure the #'s are there yet....


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nice job! Hard not to fall for a hobie bro


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Way ta get it done Josh!!! Been seeing a a little more boat traffic in BW but not sure the #'s are there yet....


Mmmm.... I bet there are people catching them there  that many boats means someone is on the fish... I cant say Ive seen much of any company at all... since I left the ICW and bay its been free and clear!

I tell you what Dabutcher has found plenty of numbers in BW their all probably chasing him around lol

Ill switch gears and go to specks and reds after a monster striper feels the tip of my hook


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nlytme said:


> There's nothing like being in a bad position and setting the hook on a kayak.
> 
> Let me know next time you plan to launch.
> 
> ...


Honestly its either tonight or Christmas... no rest for the weary lol. I'll ask the chain of Commerce if it's OK to add another member to the council.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I tell you what Dabutcher has found plenty of numbers in BW their all probably chasing him around lol


I'm really not finding a whole lot of fish in BW. I'm having to fish a bunch of spots and make a butt load of casts just to get a few redfish bites.

As far as trout, there are plenty of dinks, but I've not caught an 18+ inch trout in BW this fall/winter.

Nice striper!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Honestly its either tonight or Christmas... no rest for the weary lol. I'll ask the chain of Commerce if it's OK to add another member to the council.



If it's a secret, it's no big deal. We found them over this direction. So far the biggest is 12 lbs. 

Still looking for the hook up with a monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Josh;

Good fish.
Sounds like they wanted to play chase.

Wouldn't surprise me if the bigger stripers aren't' getting a chance to bust your lure due to the 12-20 #'s competing against one another.

Same place as the last one?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nlytme said:


> If it's a secret, it's no big deal. We found them over this direction. So far the biggest is 12 lbs.
> 
> Still looking for the hook up with a monster.
> 
> ...


As the wise ones say " there are no secrets in this region, just 5 out of the 1000 spots that produce at a given time"

You say you found them in ur neck of the woods! Nice... we might have to work something out. Again I will have to bring this up the chain of command but if we *All* have something to share then the better we all are* Personally I owe my stripers to Timjb83 he showed me certain things and has helped me tremendously with the elusives. I owe him for that :yes:

Hahaha 

Nick I know you are a good guy and would live to fish with yah! Now lets see some Striper Pics!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Josh;
> 
> Good fish.
> Sounds like they wanted to play chase.
> ...


I really wish I had a camera on so yall can see these GIANT explosive hits Im getting. Ive caught I dont know how many Bulls on topwater and the Stripers are way more violent in thier strike... seriously stops my heart every time!

As for the spot... it was very dark outside:yes: and my waypoints are on the boat But my buddy Jim was nice enough to point me in the right direction.:no:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I really wish I had a camera on so yall can see these GIANT explosive hits Im getting. Ive caught I dont know how many Bulls on topwater and the Stripers are way more violent in thier strike... seriously stops my heart every time!
> 
> As for the spot... it was very dark outside:yes: and my waypoints are on the boat But my buddy Jim was nice enough to point me in the right direction.


 Oh, I know...it'll almost scare you.
But, try tossing a jig and rippin it thru the crowd, bigger fish may be laying under or outside the herd.


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

A positive attitude and an open mind are true characteristics of all good fishermen. (Kevin VanDam) Keep up the positive posts an awesome pictures! Motivation for me to get one, one of these days!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Oh, I know...it'll almost scare you.
> But, try tossing a jig and rippin it thru the crowd, bigger fish may be laying under or outside the herd.


Yep!
Soft plastics is what I have up next along with some big badass jigs and trailors.

10" worms and 6" skirted swimbaits


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang bro! I need to find me a spot as productive as yours!!    

Great job man.. When they are there, it's amazing to just be lucky enough to be in the audience to witness the show! Consistency pays off and NOTHING beats the hook set of a striper on a topwater! 

Tight lines brother!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Dang bro! I need to find me a spot as productive as yours!!
> 
> Great job man.. When they are there, it's amazing to just be lucky enough to be in the audience to witness the show! Consistency pays off and NOTHING beats the hook set of a striper on a topwater!
> 
> Tight lines brother!


^^^^
THIS GUY is the Striper MASTER :yes:

Im just making sure the fish are still around so that I can give him updates on whats going on while he's not on the water hahahaha who else could say you wanna striper? launch the boat 15 min later doubled up!!!

hey my spots are like underwater forests in about 25' ur fishing 26' on the other side of the ledge with submerged brush way too many hang ups:yes: 

:001_huh:

Im going after mama and may claim that 40lber hahahaha I will bounce from bay to bay river to river eventually she'll show herself. I hope you will be there in all my in-devours in trying to land that 1 Elusive river Monster. Just let me know when you can head out and we'll do it up.... again hahaha

TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN BROTHER 

-------------------------- FLORIDA STRIPER CHECK LIST -----------------------------------
GOAL 1 : CATCH A STRIPER : CHECK
GOAL 2 : UPGRADE STRIPER : CHECK
GOAL 3 : LAND A ( 20LB+ ) : ------
GOAL 4 : LAND A ( 30LB+ ) : ------
CURRENT PB FLORIDA STRIPER 12LBS
CURRENT PB FLORIDA HYBRID 9 1/2LBS
PB STRIPER EVER 27LBS

WE HAVE LOTS OF WORK TO DO


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I really wish I had a camera on so yall can see these GIANT explosive hits Im getting. Ive caught I dont know how many Bulls on topwater and the Stripers are way more violent in thier strike... seriously stops my heart every time!
> 
> As for the spot... it was very dark outside:yes: and my waypoints are on the boat But my buddy Jim was nice enough to point me in the right direction.:no:


I'd say that pound for pound, monster Stripers hit/strike/ka-boom, etc., harder than Bull Reds.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> I'd say that pound for pound, monster Stripers hit/strike/ka-boom, etc., harder than Bull Reds.


hahaha I know that you know all about it and before anybody says anything Yes a bull pound for pound will fight " harder " ( longer fight and much longer runs ) 

but that initial strike and the fast erratic bull dogging of Striper is just as good or the next best thing. whatever your into that day I guess:thumbsup:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of mounting the gopro on the bank where the action goes down and hope to get some wicked video of the Striper action.. Whatcha think? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh, I agree, I think. I'm trying to remember!!! Old age kicking in along with the fact that I have fished LESS this year than any other year since I permanently arrived here in 2005


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> I'm thinking of mounting the gopro on the bank where the action goes down and hope to get some wicked video of the Striper action.. Whatcha think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



DUDE
can u say epicness:yes:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

timjb83 said:


> I'm thinking of mounting the gopro on the bank where the action goes down and hope to get some wicked video of the Striper action.. Whatcha think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Could you mount it on the rod handle in front of the reel seat and get a view of the STRIKE??? Mount under if using a bait caster and on top if using a spinner...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Josh, I agree, I think. I'm trying to remember!!! Old age kicking in along with the fact that I have fished LESS this year than any other year since I permanently arrived here in 2005


as i reckon u put on a reckoning last year. had my jaw wide open... im playing catch up :yes:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Could you mount it on the rod handle in front of the reel seat and get a view of the STRIKE??? Mount under if using a bait caster and on top if using a spinner...


I'm afraid if I mounted it on the rod, the EPICNESS as Josh stated, would not be captured. We make long cast and hook up almost immediately. 

Hell, maybe get a recording of both angles.. 

It would be awesome to get footage of mullet walking on water and a striper inhaling them, 2 feet from the gopro..


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder if I can get my Ranger in there?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> as i reckon u put on a reckoning last year. had my jaw wide open... im playing catch up :yes:


Yea, I caught a few nice fish last year. As you can see, though, only Butcher has come up with any fish in BW lately. Barefoot has been boatless since he sunk or sold his last one and he most always had productive 30-minute mornings. Now, the rain has set in and it's CHRISTmas and I have lotsa travels to make between now an the end of January. But the Stripers should still be around until mid-March - hopefully, so I may still have a chance at a couple - HOPEFULLY...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> I wonder if I can get my Ranger in there?


What size?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Yea, I caught a few nice fish last year. As you can see, though, only Butcher has come up with any fish in BW lately. Barefoot has been boatless since he sunk or sold his last one and he most always had productive 30-minute mornings. Now, the rain has set in and it's CHRISTmas and I have lotsa travels to make between now an the end of January. But the Stripers should still be around until mid-March - hopefully, so I may still have a chance at a couple - HOPEFULLY...


well I hope you do and if you need any company in the backyark Ill join ya. Or we can actually fish on my boat hahaha but hurry back DaButcher is trying to squeeze his ranger on top of my SKEETER


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

timjb83 said:


> I'm afraid if I mounted it on the rod, the EPICNESS as Josh stated, would not be captured. We make long cast and hook up almost immediately.
> 
> Hell, maybe get a recording of both angles..
> 
> It would be awesome to get footage of mullet walking on water and a striper inhaling them, 2 feet from the gopro..


Tell you what, and since I'm such a good guy, I'll hold the GoPro from the bank OR in the boat while you and Josh fish. I'm good at EPICNESS!!! I'll wear a blind fold to and from the spot and I'll turn off the inertia navigation on my cell phone.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

TIM
we have to show Allen aka Desert Eagle the epicness, he's a good guy. we've met and he's a local striper slayer himself


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Tell you what, and since I'm such a good guy, I'll hold the GoPro from the bank OR in the boat while you and Josh fish. I'm good at EPICNESS!!! I'll wear a blind fold to and from the spot and I'll turn off the inertia navigation on my cell phone.


Allen you're in :shifty::thumbup:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> TIM
> we have to show Allen aka Desert Eagle the epicness, he's a good guy. we've met and he's a local striper slayer himself


We'll have to try it out a few more times to make sure there's still life in those waters


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

timjb83 said:


> What size?



22ft


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> 22ft


:watching::beer:


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

If you do not change direction, you may end up where you are heading but real knowledge is knowing the extent of one's ignorance.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> ....only Butcher has come up with any fish in BW lately. Barefoot has been boatless since he sunk or sold his last one and he most always had productive 30-minute mornings...


 Ha ha..I'm available for personal guided BW trips, early mornings, after work, nights & weekends.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

DID U GET A BOAT??? Or did you add a seat to your YAK???


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> DID U GET A BOAT??? Or did you add a seat to your YAK???


 Boat...not yet, will pull the trigger this spring and no, you can't sit on my lap in the yak.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yep its about that time
Bruce let me know when u get the chance to wet a line again... I dont care what day or time just let me know.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Yep its about that time
> Bruce let me know when u get the chance to wet a line again... I dont care what day or time just let me know.


tomorrow morning or Xmas morning if you're going.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bruce unfortunately I have filled my boat for Christmas and work tomorrow. 

But after the new year Im going to give Escambia a break and try running up BW ... so Ill be in ur neck of the woods Jan-Mar


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

barefoot said:


> Boat...not yet, will pull the trigger this spring and no, you can't sit on my lap in the yak.


But you'll let Josh sit in your lap...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bruce unfortunately I have filled my boat for Christmas and work tomorrow.
> 
> But after the new year Im going to give Escambia a break and try running up BW ... so Ill be in ur neck of the woods Jan-Mar


Hmmmm. LIM-IT-OUT in BW??? Just don't straddle that log Butcher warned about. And if you're taking Bruce with you, you'd be better off in your YAK unless ur Skeeter will float in <6" of water...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Hmmmm. LIM-IT-OUT in BW??? Just don't straddle that log Butcher warned about. And if you're taking Bruce with you, you'd be better off in your YAK unless ur Skeeter will float in <6" of water...


 ha!
DaButcher and I are completely 2 different fishermen it would seem as though he likes to fish slow and methodically using 17MR and Slayer SSB's. ( every video Ive ever seen of him its always the same 2 lures ) Were as to Im a reaction type fishermen I like to fish fast with jerk baits, top water, soft plastics or whatever is working that day, Ill slow down to pick apart an area but even my slow fishing ends fast if I stop getting bit... 

what Im saying is just because one guy does good doesn't mean the next guy can pull the same results or the other way around....

as for fishing shallow ---- specks and reds are not my target:no:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Deep water are where the Stripers and Sunshines are. Don't rule out the channel in BW. From my experience, big Stripers enjoy the larger baits whether on top or any level underneath...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

All I know is I dont think many people will be targeting reds / specks for as long the Striper Reports keep comming. Its captured the interest of alot of people. At first I wanted one for the pure challenge of it all and I think alot of folks thought that out to be a long shot , now I want to catch the biggest one I can find. Stripers and Hybrids have a WAY bigger bag limit they fight very well they are aggressive in the cold months unlike everything else that becomes lathargic and you have the chance to catch a giant!
To top it all off they taste phenomenal

Its a no brainer for me

And the only thing Ive ruled out for stripers are small lures and Bait... I keep an open mind to just about everything but bait isnt my 4tay and small lures seem to attract pesty reds and specks hahaha

15-26" trout was fun last winter
Slot reds was alot of fun this summer
Flounder was fun in the fall

Time to switch gears again
Winter time Stripers! The man in the pin striped suite


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

YOU GOT IT, Josh!!!

Exercise caution on the bag limit - many don't quite comprehend it.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

One other thing... Don't make BW a new home or Barefoot will start charging you an entrance fee!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ill go wherever the fish are the problem is they're everywhere but only a few areas kick off at a time... Im riding the wave and headed towards ur neck of the woods ( b4 long a beautiful black Skeeter will be in your backyard lol ) the transition seems to move North bound ill catch you on the rip*

Tight Lines and Good Fishin

PS : I think i owe Bruce like 12 launch fee's hahahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

One other thing I need to take yall into Escambia while the getting is good BW is known to be tricky Escambia has enough good areas that even on tricky days you'll end up finding the fish.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll go!!! But it will be 1st part of Feb...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> One other thing... Don't make BW a new home or Barefoot will start charging you an entrance fee!!!


Me and barefoot will charge em!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

So I did some research on getting the 20 lber mounted and it seemed a bit out of my price range. If, and eventually I will, catch a 30+ lber, I will get her mounted on the wall! 

Consistency is the key to catching a monster in these waters and timing is so critical. I've caught them right at sun up, sun down to pitch black, and anywhere between 10 pm to 4 am. 

When they are ready and hungry, they let it be known. It's just up to us(really me  ), to be there to make the perfect cast that counts!


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

The last part of your post could not have been said any better my friend. You have put in the time and effort and are being rewarded.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> So I did some research on getting the 20 lber mounted and it seemed a bit out of my price range. If, and eventually I will, catch a 30+ lber, I will get her mounted on the wall!
> 
> Consistency is the key to catching a monster in these waters and timing is so critical. I've caught them right at sun up, sun down to pitch black, and anywhere between 10 pm to 4 am.
> 
> When they are ready and hungry, they let it be known. It's just up to us(really me  ), to be there to make the perfect cast that counts!



hahahaha:thumbup:

I would be happy to net that fish for you:notworthy:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*someone once told me that the water was his church*



Skiff "N" said:


> The last part of your post could not have been said any better my friend. You have put in the time and effort and are being rewarded.


God works in mysterious ways....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

my buddy in cali b4 I joined the Navy
stripers CA Delta


----------

